# Wie werde ich Schwertschmiedemeister?



## Lucyana (30. September 2007)

Ich hab ma ne Frage ... bin schmied auf skill 275(waffenschmied)... Wie kann ich mich nochmals auf Schwerter (oder Hammer ggf. Äxte) Spezialisieren?


----------



## Narvelius (3. Oktober 2007)

Winterquell in der Bank stehen die Waffenspezialisten (ich dachte aber der in Eisenschmiede verweist auf diese)
dort dann die geforderte Quest machen und du wirst befördert^^
PS wenn du später wechseln willst kostet das 150g ist aber ohne Verlust der Fertigkeit und der Kenntnisstufe möglich
zB von Axtschmied auf Schwertschmied mußt du die Quest nur machen um das Rezept zu bekommen was in der Questbelohnung ist. du verlernst dann nur alle Rezepte die ausschließlich für den Axtschmied sind.
Was ich hingegen nicht weis ist was mit einigen Waffen ist die gebunden beim Herstellen sind ob man die weiter benutzen kann wäre mal interesannt zu erfahren weis das wer von den anderen?


----------



## Nikfire (3. Oktober 2007)

also ich konnte so viel wechseln wie ich lustig war zwischen den Meistern!!
Ich konnte auch alle q machen! 

Ps: Hammerschmied ist am geilsten^^


----------

